# i.c.c. new body kit leon II



## ICC (Apr 22, 2006)

Hallo friends ,
We just present in Italy our new bodykit for the Leon II.
Let me have your comments
I.C.C.


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (ICC)*

Looks really good guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well done


----------



## 16v2doorA2Jetta (Jul 15, 2003)

holly ish thats hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (ICC)*


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (ICC)*


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (xtinct)*

Wow that is super sick!!


----------



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (MidnightG60)*

I love seat styling, always good, and I love the rear doors perfect touch


----------



## asphaltvr6 (Dec 30, 2004)

looks great


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (ICC)*

Looks fast and furious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96volvoR (May 2, 2006)

Wow. Bring SEAT to America


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (96volvoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96volvoR* »_Wow. Bring SEAT to America

Werd.
Are these cars more expensive than VW's?


----------



## dc_ben (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (96volvoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96volvoR* »_Wow. Bring SEAT to America
X2!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (dc_ben)*

x3


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (ICC)*

lloks good other then those lights trim


----------



## Sharpix (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (EuroDubbin)*

Good: Everything but....
Bad: headlight plastic stuff as well as the tailight (cheesy), and the wheels look cheap, perhaps some white rims would do well.
Oh, and those stickers look downright tacky.
Even the stock Leon II is quite well looking, and this bodykit looks good, not too over the top -considering the observations i made-


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (dc_ben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dc_ben* »_X2!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 X a million


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (S4ItaliaGt)*

looks nice... maybe color match the wheels and leave a polished lip!


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (EuroDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroDubbin* »_lloks good other then those lights trim

x2


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: i.c.c. new body kit leon II (Kiddo)*


----------

